# Oh, Fooey!!



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Really want to express my frustration more forcefully, but those words would not be allowed on the forum.

Poppy's food, with which I have been so happy for many many years, is being DISCONTINUED!

It's EVO. P&G bought it out a few years ago, then most recently Mars bought it.....and now they are completely discontinuing it. Crap, crap, crap!

I fed it to Iris, little Miss Picky, for 14 yrs and now to Poppy. It will be very very difficult to find a comparable food and I am not looking forward to that change. Guess I will buy a couple of bags before it is gone in the stores.

Sigh..........


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Aw, I am so sorry. We used to feed Innova, but stopped after the P&G buyout. I now feed a rotation of a few very specific foods because of Wilson's allergies. I truly empathize with you when you have stuck with a food that works for your dogs for so many years. Darn!


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Charmed said:


> Aw, I am so sorry. We used to feed Innova, but stopped after the P&G buyout. I now feed a rotation of a few very specific foods because of Wilson's allergies. I truly empathize with you when you have stuck with a food that works for your dogs for so many years. Darn!


Thanks. 

It is so frustrating....it was such a good and trusted brand. I think I'll buy an extra bag while my store still has it and that will give me some extra time to research foods. Mars says it's too expensive to make it any more. They recently came out with a food called Crave which isn't nearly the same, is in their big box store and the packaging is almost identical to EVO's very distinctive packaging. . . Bait and switch, methinks.

I tried Origen when Poppy was a pup and she was always ravenous on it and ate 2 times as much as the EVO...cost me a lot more to feed her Origen because of the volume eaten.

Lots of poodle people feed Fromm but I am not a fan of so much barley, rice, lentils and peas in many of their formulas and protein is not high enough either.

Lots of homework to do.

Employees at my local store, where I used to work, are helping me do research on similar foods. Let's hope we find one that works.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I like your plan to stock up so you have time to find and transition to a new food. I hope it’s an easy process, but after eating the same food for so long it will be frustrating to Poppy also to have to switch.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

The dogs were doing great on Acana and then, Acana switched production for U.S. distribution to Kentucky, and changed the formula to more peas. After some rather fragrant days, the boys got used to the new stuff and were doing fine. Then, Chewy stopped selling it. Well, really Petsmart bought out Chewys, and Acana doesn't sell to Petsmart. I did find Zoic Magic Marsh which is alligator and turkey based that everyone is okay with, but they did so well on the Acana that I just couldn't stand to let it go completely. So, I had to find another online store that ships for free. See, I told you I know how you feel! I left out the part about trying different foods that produced the giant poops, made the bi-weekly visiting pitty scratch incessantly, and that Wilson refused to even sample. You said it... sigh.


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

Ugh, that just sucks.

Hope you are able to find something that works for Poppy, without too much difficulty!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh that is really really a drag. It is wise to stock up as best you can to give yourself time for research and transition. Would you consider cooking for her? It is work, but I am very glad I switched to home cooked and for you with just one girl you would not have quite the factory levels of boiling chicken that I do.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

That is terrible! And that is also why I am glad I change between brands often......as there will always be a food I can feed no matter where I go or what store I go to!!! It is also recommended that you change protein source every three months to avoid food sensitivities (per Dr Karen Becker in her video 'Control Your Pet's Food Allergies')

I hope you find a few good foods!


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

lily cd re said:


> Oh that is really really a drag. It is wise to stock up as best you can to give yourself time for research and transition. Would you consider cooking for her? It is work, but I am very glad I switched to home cooked and for you with just one girl you would not have quite the factory levels of boiling chicken that I do.


I use a pressure cooker and I cook the living s**t out of it. Then I take out the bones, strain it and keep the stock for human cooking. Here, chicken legs at $2.50/Kg (1 Kg = 2.2 lbs) are a good buy and cheaper than dog kibble.
I feed a known good working dog kibble on demand. Grace grazes on it and there is always some left each day. She has stayed at a fit 58 lbs @ 26in. for the last 4 years. Most of her weight is bone and muscle. I work her hard.

Eric.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

lily cd re said:


> Oh that is really really a drag. It is wise to stock up as best you can to give yourself time for research and transition. Would you consider cooking for her? It is work, but I am very glad I switched to home cooked and for you with just one girl you would not have quite the factory levels of boiling chicken that I do.


I have and will consider cooking for her. I have a little over a six month supply of food now, and a cool dry place to store it, so we are good for a while. I put my new on home business on hold for a while so I could raise a puppy and now I need to knuckle down and deal with that. Not sure how much time I will have left over for home cooking for my kid, however I will do some research into the time and cost involved.

Today I am less annoyed, insert proper swear words here, than I was yesterday. We will figure it all out and move on.

Have I told everyone here lately, how much I REALLY REALLY love this girl?


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

MollyMuiMa said:


> That is terrible! And that is also why I am glad I change between brands often......as there will always be a food I can feed no matter where I go or what store I go to!!! It is also recommended that you change protein source every three months to avoid food sensitivities (per Dr Karen Becker in her video 'Control Your Pet's Food Allergies')
> 
> I hope you find a few good foods!


I am lucky that Poppy will eat most foods given to her....Iris was so terribly picky. Today I discovered Instinct Original, which comes in various proteins, has nearly the same % of protein, carbs, fat, etc that EVO had so that's a good option for us, and I can vary the protein for her. Chewy carries it for $10 less a bag than our local store where I used to work. It will cost me 25% more to feed that than it was costing with EVO. A couple of other foods I looked at were outrageously priced so I would rather cook for her than pay $90 a bag.

You are wise to vary Molly's food...I have always rotated between turkey, red meat and fish for my girls.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

ericwd9 said:


> I use a pressure cooker and I cook the living s**t out of it. Then I take out the bones, strain it and keep the stock for human cooking. Here, chicken legs at $2.50/Kg (1 Kg = 2.2 lbs) are a good buy and cheaper than dog kibble.
> I feed a known good working dog kibble on demand. Grace grazes on it and there is always some left each day. She has stayed at a fit 58 lbs @ 26in. for the last 4 years. Most of her weight is bone and muscle. I work her hard.
> 
> Eric.


Eric, 
My pressure cooker is my best friend. I was always glad that My Mother used one often and taught me how to use it as well. I make lots of soups, stews, beans and even an outstanding pot roast in my pressure cooker.....guess I could just fire it up a little more often for Poppy. I have a ginormous pressure canner as well so if need be I could make vats of food for the little dear. I am quite sure she would be happy to supervise as well.

Poppy is an extremely athletic girl and is a very fit and muscular girl.....much more muscular than Iris ever was. Iris was dainty and lady like and prissy, however lean and trim. Poppy is an athletic tomboy who hardly ever moves at a sedate pace, loves giant mud puddles and dirt and excells at airborne acrobatics.....she sounds like Gracie. I stopped in at the Vet's to weigh her the other day. She is 44# and 23"...just right.

Thanks for reminding me that my pressure cooker is a good option. I'll have to get organized.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Viking Queen said:


> Eric,
> My pressure cooker is my best friend. I was always glad that My Mother used one often and taught me how to use it as well. I make lots of soups, stews, beans and even an outstanding pot roast in my pressure cooker.....guess I could just fire it up a little more often for Poppy. I have a ginormous pressure canner as well so if need be I could make vats of food for the little dear. I am quite sure she would be happy to supervise as well.
> 
> Poppy is an extremely athletic girl and is a very fit and muscular girl.....much more muscular than Iris ever was. Iris was dainty and lady like and prissy, however lean and trim. Poppy is an athletic tomboy who hardly ever moves at a sedate pace, loves giant mud puddles and dirt and excells at airborne acrobatics.....she sounds like Gracie. I stopped in at the Vet's to weigh her the other day. She is 44# and 23"...just right.
> ...


Gracie has risen above others and likes to give chase to _Schrödinger's cat









Eric
_


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

ericwd9 said:


> Gracie has risen above others and likes to give chase to _Schrödinger's cat
> 
> View attachment 428562
> 
> ...


Gracie is simply amazing!:angel:


----------



## Coldbrew (Jun 17, 2015)

Mars just sent me a survey asking me to rate my recent experience with their customer service. This is the response I sent them: 

“the decision to discontinue EVO brand food as a result of the higher cost of high quality ingredients is understandable from an economic standpoint. however, there is nothing similar in the low quality BRAVE food that I was suggested as an alternate, other than the marketing. I’m disappointed and do not agree with the need to discontinue the food to maximize profits over provision of quality.But using a similar logo, image, and coloring in order to sell a vastly inferior product is not only dishonest, but potentially incredibly harmful to consumers who might pick up Brave thinking it’s EVO. I’m sure that’s a specific marketing tool (tricking the consumer with a look-a-like) but when it comes to living breathing animals whose owners will have unknowingly switched them to an inferior food, I find that absolutely unacceptable.”


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Coldbrew said:


> Mars just sent me a survey asking me to rate my recent experience with their customer service. This is the response I sent them:
> 
> “the decision to discontinue EVO brand food as a result of the higher cost of high quality ingredients is understandable from an economic standpoint. however, there is nothing similar in the low quality BRAVE food that I was suggested as an alternate, other than the marketing. I’m disappointed and do not agree with the need to discontinue the food to maximize profits over provision of quality.But using a similar logo, image, and coloring in order to sell a vastly inferior product is not only dishonest, but potentially incredibly harmful to consumers who might pick up Brave thinking it’s EVO. I’m sure that’s a specific marketing tool (tricking the consumer with a look-a-like) but when it comes to living breathing animals whose owners will have unknowingly switched them to an inferior food, I find that absolutely unacceptable.”


Strange .....I got the same email today asking for me to rate their customer service and I also unloaded on them about the only thing similar about the Crave food that they suggested as an alternative to EVO, is the packaging graphics. It is in no way compparable as a food and I let them know that. Also told them I thought they bought out the company making EVO just to put them out of business and eliminate far superior competition. . . All at the expense of our beloved pets.

Good for tou for telling them off as well. Time to be brutally honest, even if it won't change a thing they do as a company!


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

Oh Viking Queen, please say it isn't so. Are you really thinking of cooking for my perfect, god poodle, Poppy? I think Star needs to visit you. That will take up any extra time on your hands.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

West U said:


> Oh Viking Queen, please say it isn't so. Are you really thinking of cooking for my perfect, god poodle, Poppy? I think Star needs to visit you. That will take up any extra time on your hands.


I have enough of the EVO food to last us several months. By then I am sure I will get over the urge to cook for Poppy, although I think she would enjoy it if I did. She is a very close supervisor in the kitchen already. Oh, I am sure that between Star and Poppy together I would not have ANY spare time to cook!:dizzy::dizzy:


----------

